# 180-Grad-Wende bei Valve: Bezahl-Mods nach nur wenigen Tagen wieder abgeschafft



## MichaelBonke (28. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *180-Grad-Wende bei Valve: Bezahl-Mods nach nur wenigen Tagen wieder abgeschafft* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 180-Grad-Wende bei Valve: Bezahl-Mods nach nur wenigen Tagen wieder abgeschafft


----------



## TheSinner (28. April 2015)

Haben die Unterschriften aus meinem Freundeskreis bei change.org also ein wenig dazu beigetragen - exzellent!

Wenn Valve jetzt noch begreift, dass ein "Donate" Button sehr sinnvoll wäre, ja mei, dann hätten sie sogar verstanden "was sie da überhaupt tun" und das "nützliche Feature irgendwo" ebenfalls gefunden, hurra. Da fragt man sich wozu hochbezahlte Fachkräfte sich mit sowas auseinandersetzen wenn die Antwort doch jedem auch nur halbwegs passionierten Spieler einleuchtet: freiwillig hui, beinahe-aufgezwungen pfui.  So einfach ist das. Das erinnert mich immer an die mehrere-zentausend-Euro Studie darüber wieso Aldi so erfolgreich ist: es liegt am Preis (das war das offizielle Resultat). Achnee. Echt? Mensch, wer hätte das gedacht.

Man verfällt leicht in den Gedankenmodus "Dann gebts doch mir, ich verrats euch auch für 75% vom üblichen Preis" - aber natürlich wollen Firmen auch gerne mal herumexperimentieren und schauen ob Leute schon bereit sind sich auf Stufe X rupfen zu lassen oder ob es noch zwei, drei Jahre dauert. Gell EA und Zwangsverbindungen etc.? Alle paar Jahre wieder kommen halt solche Testballons und nur mit entschiedenem Protest bekommt man das genauso schnell auch wieder weg.

Schön, dass es hier funktioniert hat, daran beteilige ich mich immer wieder gerne.


----------



## McDrake (28. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Echt jetzt?
Das ging ja so zügig, dass ich nicht mal Zeit fand mich darüber aufzuregen.


----------



## USA911 (28. April 2015)

Wenn die Bundesregierung auch mal so handeln würde. Das war wieder ein richtig schönes Beispiel, wie man eine Idee ohne Plan umsetzt und was dabei rauskommt. Valve hat garantiert nicht die ganzen Probleme bedacht die, diese Aktion mitsich bringt. Aber wenigstens haben sie Eier in der Hose es wieder Rückgängig zu machen. Das sollten mehrere machen und sich eingestehen, das sie Bock-Mist gebaut haben...


----------



## Exar-K (28. April 2015)

Damit hätte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt gerechnet.


----------



## Odin333 (28. April 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens haben sie Eier in der Hose es wieder Rückgängig zu machen. Das sollten mehrere machen und sich eingestehen, das sie Bock-Mist gebaut haben...



Verschwörungstheoretiker würden jetzt behaupten dass Valve mit dieser Aktion nur Bethesda beweisen wollte, dass die 45% die sie an Abgaben verlange nicht drin liegen.

Ultraoptimisten hoffen, dass sich Valve für diesen Fehltritt mit HL3 entschuldigt.


----------



## schokoeis (28. April 2015)

Ich glaube nicht das das als 'Sieg' für Moduser zu verzeichnen ist.

1. Der Schaden ist schon angerichtet. So wie die Moduser teilweise abgegangen sind, unter anderem auch gegen Modauthoren, würde es micht nicht wundern, wenn sich einige gute Modder aus der Community zurückziehen. Tolles Internet... anonym abhassen.

2. Valve hat in der Stellungnahme gesagt, das es falsch war sowas bei einem Spiel einzuführen, das eine jahrealte Modding-Community hat. Man kann also damit rechnen, das Bezahlmods z.B. bei Fallout 4 vom Anfang an eingebaut sind.

3. Bei all dem Hass auch gegen Bethesda würde mich es auch nicht wundern, wenn die keine SDK's mehr zur Verfügung stellen. Ohne die wäre das Modden in dem Umfang nämlich garnicht erst möglich.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (28. April 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ultraoptimisten hoffen, dass sich Valve für diesen Fehltritt mit HL3 entschuldigt.


Was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun^^? Ist ja nicht so, als hätten sie Half-Life 3 und im gleichen Atemzug Bezahl-Mods dafür angekündigt... was vielleicht klüger gewesen wäre, da hätte Punkt 1 einige Gegner von Punkt 2 vielleicht noch besänftigen können.
Also ich für meinen Teil glaube mittlerweile eben so wenig an ein Half-Life 3, wie ich an ein funktionierendes Zwangs-Bezahlmodell für Mods glauben würde. Ist zwar beides an sich ähnlich dreiste Verarsche (bei HL3 die routinemäßigen Fake-Ankündigungen alle paar Monate, bei Pay-Mods das gesamte System ), aber abgesehen davon sehe ich da jetzt ehrlich gesagt keinen größeren Zusammenhang.


----------



## Metko1 (28. April 2015)

sehr viel darüber gelesen in den letzten tagen, und der Shitstorm war abzusehen, zum leitwesen der Mod authoren.
Ein Donate button, wie in vielen negativen Kommentaren erwähnt wird ist zwar die beste lösung damit ein Mod Author 100% was vom gespendeten geld sieht aber laut manchen Authoren sieht das in der Realität anders aus, da sie für ihre zig tausenden endorsments und Downloads über die jahre nur maximal 100 €/$ sehen.

Mod authoren verdienen durch einen Donate button nicht so viel wie Twitch streamer! und sie müssen sich trotz ihrer Kostenlosen Mods das gejammer anhören von usern und manche kriegen davon auch Private Probleme.

Die letzten tage haben gezeigt, wie Respektlos die meisten Mod-User sind egal von wo sie kommen und das ihre worte stärker sind als die der Authoren die eine chance gesehen haben.



Ich persöhnlich fand die ankündigung mit den Paid mods vor paar tagen etwas schockierend vorallem weil es Skyrim, ein spiel betraf das schon länger drausen ist und nicht ein "neues spiel" es hätte wie es viele befürchten die mods gespalten.
ich hoffe Valve/Bethesda finden eine bessere Alternative zumindest für die kommenden Spiele.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (28. April 2015)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Bei all dem Hass auch gegen Bethesda würde mich es auch nicht wundern, wenn die keine SDK's mehr zur Verfügung stellen. Ohne die wäre das Modden in dem Umfang nämlich garnicht erst möglich.


Also das halte ich doch eher für unwahrscheinlich, verdient Bethesda doch, auch so wie es war (und zum Glück bis auf weiteres weiterhin ist), ordentlich Kohle durch Mods, und sei es nur indirekt. Wäre mal interessant zu sehen, wie viele Leute sich Skyrim überhaupt erst zugelegt haben, weil sie eben von den unzähligen Mods wissen oder vielleicht gar selbst welche programmieren wollen. Eine dermaßen aktive Modding-Community steigert also auch so schon ordentlich die Verkäufe, was Studios wie Bethesda doch eigentlich Lohn genug sein sollte (besonders für Arbeit, die sie nicht mal selbst erledigen), aber den Hals voll zu kriegen, kommt doch offensichtlich mehr und mehr aus der Mode  .
Dieses System funktioniert übrigens schon ziemlich lange ziemlich gut... kann mich noch bildhaft erinnern: hatte früher das ein oder andere (in meinen Augen absurde) Gespräch mit Freunden, die sagten: "Half-Life? Ist doch ein Scheiss-Spiel, das hab ich mir nur gekauft, um Counter-Strike zocken zu können!", oder "Warcraft 3 hab ich eigentlich noch nie gespielt, ich zock nur DotA"  .


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Eine dermaßen aktive Modding-Community steigert also auch so schon ordentlich die Verkäufe.



...mutmaßt du.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. April 2015)

Keine Sorge, Bezahl-Mods werden sicher schon bald in abgemilderter Form durch die Hintertür zurückkehren. Und dann wird die Abwehrreaktion nur noch halb so heftig ausfallen...


----------



## Metko1 (28. April 2015)

Nun ich habe Skyrim gekauft als ich von Elders scrolls von meinen freunden gehört habe und das es mods unterstützte und ich es in Dragon Age origins geliebt hab. Hatte dann noch kurz vor Skyrim release Oblivion geholt gehabt und auch da die mods genossen. Auch wenn diese spiele schon so gut sind hat mich die Mod unterstützung zum kauf überredet.

In den Jahren hab ich auch Skyrim an weitere freunde weiterempfehlt und bethesda hat auch davon bestimmt Profitiert egal wie viel % ich und meine Kumpels ausmachen.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (28. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...mutmaßt du.


Richtig, ich kann nicht behaupten, irgendwelche "wissenschaftlich" belegten Zahlen dazu parat zu haben... aber wenn das nicht, zumindest in dem ein oder anderen populären Fall (Skyrim dürfte passen), genau so aussieht, fress ich nen Besen samt Stiel. Bei den, zugegeben schon etwas älteren, Beispielen, die ich genannt habe (HL1 und WC3), hats offenbar ja hier und da bereits funktioniert (wie gesagt, ich kenne Leute, die das Hauptspiel zwar besitzen, aber noch nie gespielt haben, weil sie bloß die Mods zocken wollten).
Ich hab ja nicht behauptet, dass sagen wir 10 oder 20 (oder von mir aus auch nur 2 oder 5) Prozent der Skyrim-Käufer bloß wegen Mods drauf gekommen sind, vielmehr hab ich ja sogar gesagt, dass es bloß mal bei diesem Thema interessant wäre, solche Zahlen irgendwo zu sehen. Also solange du jetzt keine Statistiken parat hast, die mich da widerlegen, bleib ich bei allem Respekt erstmal weiter bei meiner Meinung, weil mir das so doch irgendwie glaubwürdiger erscheint, als dass das ganze so gar keinen Einfluss auf Verkaufszahlen hätte.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (28. April 2015)

Metko1 schrieb:


> Auch wenn diese spiele schon so gut sind hat mich die Mod unterstützung zum kauf überredet.
> 
> In den Jahren hab ich auch Skyrim an weitere freunde weiterempfehlt und bethesda hat auch davon bestimmt Profitiert egal wie viel % ich und meine Kumpels ausmachen.


Danke Metko1, das stützt ja bereits meine These  .


----------



## azraelb (28. April 2015)

Für mich war das CK beim Kauf von Skyrim das größte Argument. Habe auch mehr Zeit im CK verbracht als im Spiel selbst.

Bezahl-Mods sehe ich auch als Modder problematisch, da es in dem Fall wohl auch keine freien Modelle, Texturen usw. mehr geben wird, die man in seinen Mods verwenden kann.
Auch das Urheber-/Lizenzrecht würde ein richtiges Problem werden. Man braucht dann ja auch für alles (3D, Bildbearbeitung usw.) eine kommerzielle Lizenz.

Tools, die man für das Modding benötigt, um z.B. deine 3D Modelle in das Format des Spiels umzuwandeln oder umgekehrt werden nicht mehr kostenlos entwickelt...

Das bedeutet zwangsläufig das Ende der Modding Community, mal abgesehen von ein paar Teams, die sich die ganzen kommerziellen Lizenzen für Drittprodukte leisten kann.

Zudem ist die rechtliche Situation nicht geklärt. Wenn man als modder rechtlich zu support verpflichtet ist, oder für etwaige schäden haftet, dann wird es wohl kaum noch Leute geben, die sich das aufbürden würden.

Das schlimmst an dem System von Valve war aber eigentlich, dass der Modder, derdie eigentliche Arbeit aufwendet quasi nichts bekommt, während sich Valve und Bethesda den Löwenanteil in die eigene Tasche steckt ohne irgendetwas zu produzieren.


----------



## schokoeis (28. April 2015)

@Meisterhobbit:

Ich gehe auch davon aus, das dadurch mehr verkauft wird. Außerdem sind die Spiele dadurch um einiges langlebiger. Ich wollte damit einfach sagen, das diese 'Shitstorms' einfach nicht die feine Art sind und sich die Leute dann auch nicht über eventuelle Konsequenzen aufregen müssen. Und diese Aktion, auch wenn die nun eingestellt wurde, wird Folgen haben.


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Also solange du jetzt keine Statistiken parat hast, die mich da widerlegen, bleib ich bei allem Respekt erstmal weiter bei meiner Meinung, weil mir das so doch irgendwie glaubwürdiger erscheint, als dass das ganze so gar keinen Einfluss auf Verkaufszahlen hätte.



ich will hoffen, dass du bei deiner meinung bleibst.
ich weiß es ja auch nicht besser. 
es gibt diesbezüglich nur dermaßen dürftige angaben, dass ich mir nicht mal 'ne meinung zum thema anmaße.

edit:
kann man bei steam irgendwo einsehen, wie viele user mods nutzen?


----------



## Frullo (28. April 2015)

Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass Mods - oder überhaupt schon die Möglichkeit zu Modden - die Verkaufszahlen eines Spiels steigern. Zwar habe ich mir Skyrim nie zugelegt, aber Mods / die Möglichkeit zu Modden ist einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich Torchlight 2 Diablo 3 vorziehe.

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich bei dieser ganzen Aktion von Valve etwas erstaunt, wie blauäugig sie in dieses Fettnäpfchen getreten sind. Mir kommt es beinahe so vor, als hätten sie vorab nicht mit der Community (bzw. den eigentlichen Nutzniessern, den Moddern) kommuniziert - was aber eigentlich gar nicht sein kann, da zumindest einige der Modder vorab von Valve kontaktiert worden waren. Also hat wohl möglicherweise nicht nur Valve selbst Mist gebaut: Einige Modder haben wohl einfach nur gelesen "ihr kriegt Geld!", worauf in deren Augen das $-Zeichen aufgetaucht ist und dadurch jeder weitere Gedanke an mögliche Konsequenzen von vorneherein verhindert wurde...


----------



## moeykaner (28. April 2015)

Sollen sie einfach einen Donation Button einführen und dann können die Fans entscheiden, ob sie dem jeweiligem Entwickler etwas Geld zu kommen lassen wollen.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (28. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich will hoffen, dass du bei deiner meinung bleibst.
> ich weiß es ja auch nicht besser.
> es gibt bezüglich nur dermaßen dürftige angaben, dass ich mir nicht mal 'ne meinung zum thema anmaße.


Na klar, meine Worte hier sind natürlich nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss  aber um meine Meinung sogar noch etwas weiter zu spinnen: warum sollten so viele Entwickler sich (aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht) überhaupt die Mühe machen, Mod-Kits für ihre Spiele bereitzustellen, wenn es nicht so wäre wie ich mutmaße? Aus reiner Menschenliebe, gratis Spielspaß für alle?! Nach dem, was ich so bisher in meinen 25 Jahren von der Menschheit gesehen habe, scheint mir da meine Option doch irgendwie wahrscheinlicher  .


----------



## RISAG (28. April 2015)

Egal wie stark sich Mods auf die Verkaufszahlen eines Spieles auswirken ist trotzdem eines klar. Es steigert die Langlebigkeit eines Spieles bzw. einer Marke. Darunter fallen Sachen wie Werbung fürs Spiel und sicherlich auch irgendwo Verkaufszahlen. 

Zum Thema: Bin da ganz bei "moeykaner" und für einen Donation Button. Würde sicherlich den Moddern helfen, da sonst der Weg zu spenden zu "umständlich" ist. MIt umständlich meine ich, dass es nicht mit wenigen Klicks auf Steam machbar ist.


----------



## OutsiderXE (28. April 2015)

Schade, aber Skyrim war wohl das falsche Spiel. Kostenlose Mods hatten sich schon seit Jahren etabliert. Muss wohl ne neue Marke her (oder vll. tut's auch ein Sequel) die keiner Fanseite Konkurrenz macht und als Basis für fairen Handel dienen kann.


----------



## Schredder (28. April 2015)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Haben die Unterschriften aus meinem Freundeskreis bei change.org also ein wenig dazu beigetragen - exzellent!
> 
> Wenn Valve jetzt noch begreift, dass ein "Donate" Button sehr sinnvoll wäre, ja mei, dann hätten sie sogar verstanden "was sie da überhaupt tun" und das "nützliche Feature irgendwo" ebenfalls gefunden, hurra. Da fragt man sich wozu hochbezahlte Fachkräfte sich mit sowas auseinandersetzen wenn die Antwort doch jedem auch nur halbwegs passionierten Spieler einleuchtet: freiwillig hui, beinahe-aufgezwungen pfui.  So einfach ist das. Das erinnert mich immer an die mehrere-zentausend-Euro Studie darüber wieso Aldi so erfolgreich ist: es liegt am Preis (das war das offizielle Resultat). Achnee. Echt? Mensch, wer hätte das gedacht.
> 
> ...



Ein "Donate" Button wäre wohl die Beste Lösung sowohl für Modder als auch die Community. Schätzungsweise ist es aber für Valve rechtlich nicht ganz so einfach den Löwenanteil der Kohle selbst einzubehalten, wenn diese eigentlich für Modersteller gespendet wurde. Abgesehen davon wäre es wohl auch weitaus weniger lukrativ, da nicht mal 10% der User tatsächlich spenden würden. Hängt wohl auch alles ein wenig mit der Art und Weise zusammen wie die Modder ihren Obolus erhalten. Wenn das tatsächlich bar ausgezahlt werden sollte, kommt natürlich zusätzlicher Verwaltungsaufwand drauf. Falls die Modder nur Steam Guthaben als Bezahlung erhalten, würde das unterm Strich nur zu einem größeren Keyschwarzmarkt führen. Weiss jemand wie das tatsächlich hätte werden sollen mit den Auszahlungen an die Modder?


----------



## Frullo (28. April 2015)

Schredder schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wie das tatsächlich hätte werden sollen mit den Auszahlungen an die Modder?



Meines Wissens hätten die Modder klingende Münze erhalten - nur die Käufer (eines Mods) hätten bei einer Rückerstattung Guthaben erhalten.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (28. April 2015)

RISAG schrieb:


> Egal wie stark sich Mods auf die Verkaufszahlen eines Spieles auswirken ist trotzdem eines klar. Es steigert die Langlebigkeit eines Spieles bzw. einer Marke. Darunter fallen Sachen wie Werbung fürs Spiel und sicherlich auch irgendwo Verkaufszahlen.
> 
> Zum Thema: Bin da ganz bei "moeykaner" und für einen Donation Button. Würde sicherlich den Moddern helfen, da sonst der Weg zu spenden zu "umständlich" ist. MIt umständlich meine ich, dass es nicht mit wenigen Klicks auf Steam machbar ist.



Deswegen gibt es den bei allen einschlägigen modding Seiten bereits.  Und umständlich ist das überhaupt nicht. Wer sich speziell bei skyrim die mods ausschließlich über den Workshop holt verliert  viele Möglichkeiten  aber ein donate Button wäre optimal.  Man muss auch mal klar sagen dass die meisten mods aus eigenem Interesse entstehen und nicht um Geld zu machen.  Von vornherein für die bezahlen zu müssen wird in den aller wenigsten Fällen hilfreich sein.


----------



## Orzhov (28. April 2015)

Vielleicht kommt das Modell ja nochmal in überarbeiteter Form zurück.


----------



## MichaelG (28. April 2015)

Imho kam die Sache zu wenig durchdacht heraus. Ein Donate-Button hätte es auch getan. Dazu eine fairere Verteilung. Daß der Mod-Schöpfer nur 30% bekommen hätte ist ein Unding. Und dann gibt es noch das Problem der Rechte-Klärung. Sprich daß kein Fremder Mods als seine ausgibt und einstellt. Dazu ein Bewertungssystem und die Sache sähe ganz anders aus.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. April 2015)

Ein Donate Button ist und wäre aber nachwievor illegal falls das viele hier immer noch nicht verstehen wollen.
Illegal nicht per se aber eine ungeheure graue Zone die von den Unternehmen geduldet wird aber eigentlich nicht in Kombination mit Workshop legal ist.

Zum Thema Einstellung: 
Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht dass sie das jetzt eingestellt haben.
Der nächste große Anlauf wird nämlich Source 2 inkl. höherer Gewinnbeteiligung. Dieser Markt muss anscheinend neu erstellt werden und Skyrim war ein unpassendes Experiment.
Die Idee von bezahlbaren Mods ist nachwievor der nächste große Schritt, wenn auch nicht mit Skyrim/Bethesda als Vorreiter.

All Eyes on Source 2


----------



## Saji (28. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ein Donate Button ist und wäre aber nachwievor illegal falls das viele hier immer noch nicht verstehen wollen.
> Illegal nicht per se aber eine ungeheure graue Zone die von den Unternehmen geduldet wird aber eigentlich nicht in Kombination mit Workshop legal ist.



Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde könnte man Valve (für die Bandbreite und die Plattform) und den Publisher/Entwickler (für die "Lizenz") an den 'Donations' ja beteiligen. Nur halt nicht 25-75 like. Ich bin mir sicher das Valve da findig genug ist dafür eine Grundlage zu schaffen - wenn sie denn wollen.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. April 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde könnte man Valve (für die Bandbreite und die Plattform) und den Publisher/Entwickler (für die "Lizenz") an den 'Donations' ja beteiligen. Nur halt nicht 25-75 like. Ich bin mir sicher das Valve da findig genug ist dafür eine Grundlage zu schaffen - wenn sie denn wollen.



Wie gesagt war das Beispiel mit Skyrim nicht optimal weil Bethesda ~45% Gewinnbeteiligung für dieses Experiment verlangt hat. Valve mit seinen ~30% und Moddern blieben mit ~25% zurück.

Mit 3 Parteien so ein Experiment zu starten ist nunmal keine optimale Ausgangslage. Donations sind und bleiben eine Grauzone die so in der Form eigentlich nicht supporten werden dürfen.
Sie werden dennoch geduldet und dafür sollte man dankbar sein.

So eine Geschichte *muss* "vertraglich" geregelt werden. Vertraglich bedeutet aber wiederrum klare Zahlen / Daten etc. denen zugestimmt werden müssen.
Es *muss* nachwievor eine klare Trennung zwischen Paid und Free Mods geben (allein rechtlich gesehen) und das kann Valve am besten austesten wenn sie sich selber für diesen Test quasi opfern -> Source 2
Skyrim/Bethesda war einfach kein gutes Beispiel für den ersten Anlauf.

Mit einer neuen IP von Valve, die dieses Konzept berücksichtigt, hätte es so viele negative Stimmen nicht gegeben weil
a) keine emotionale Bindung zum Produkt vorhanden wäre (völlig neue Marke z.b.)
b) Gewinnbeteiligung höchstwarscheinlich fast 3x so hoch wäre
c) neue Engine - neue Möglichkeiten.

Die Idee von bezahlbaren Mods bleibt nachwievor das nächste große Thema. Nur nicht jetzt und nicht mit Skyrim. Die Idee wurde in die Welt gesetzt und viele Leute haben jetzt genug
Zeit um sich darauf vorbereiten zu können.
Dieses Experiment hat viele einfach nur schockiert weil es vollkommen unerwartet kam und sofort eine defensive Haltung eingenommen wurde.

Der nächste Anlauf wird ein wenig anders aussehen.


----------



## Kerusame (28. April 2015)

wieso sollte ein donate button illegal sein? bzw. in einer rechtlichen grauzone?

mir wärs eigentlich egal gewesen. viele modder würden über kurz oder lang trotzdem gratis programmieren, oder jedenfalls für echt kleines geld.
denn je höher der preis desto weniger leute überlegen sich überhaupt zu dem mod zu greifen, ganz egal wie viel arbeit da drin steckt.
gleichzeitig könnten leute die viel zeit und arbeit in einen mod gesteckt haben dafür wenigstens einen symbolischen obulus zurück bekommen.


----------



## Saji (28. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wie gesagt war das Beispiel mit Skyrim nicht optimal weil Bethesda ~45% Gewinnbeteiligung für dieses Experiment verlangt hat. Valve mit seinen ~30% und Moddern blieben mit ~25% zurück.
> 
> Mit 3 Parteien so ein Experiment zu starten ist nunmal keine optimale Ausgangslage. Donations sind und bleiben eine Grauzone die so in der Form eigentlich nicht supporten werden dürfen.
> Sie werden dennoch geduldet und dafür sollte man dankbar sein.
> ...



Hmm... ja, ich verstehe. Stimme dir auch völlig zu, mit einer eigenen IP hätte Valve das Thema wirklich besser auslooten können. Ich schätze ja das Valve nun genau das vorhat. Wir werden die Bezahl-Mods irgendwann wieder sehen. aber dann hoffentlich in einer kontrollierteren Umgebung (Valves Eigen-IP).



Kerusame schrieb:


> wieso sollte ein donate button illegal sein? bzw. in einer rechtlichen grauzone?



Nicht direkt illegal, wohl eher Grauzone wie Doomkeeper sagte. Ich schätze mal ganz stark, dass das mit der Versteuerung zu tun hat.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. April 2015)

Kerusame schrieb:


> wieso sollte ein donate button illegal sein? bzw. in einer rechtlichen grauzone?


Weil Mods kostenlos sind und die Hersteller aber quasi um Geld für ihre Arbeit betteln - direkt an der Quelle.

Wenn so ein Donate Link außerhalb vom Download-Ort (in dem Fall z.b. Steam) gezeigt wird dann ist das weniger problematisch, als dass viele direkt in der Mod Beschreibung
so einen Link platzieren. Das ist ein indirekter Hinweis darauf dass man Geld für seine Arbeit gerne sehen möchte und somit eigentlich nicht erlaubt -> Weil kostenloser Workshop.

So wie es scheint wollen viele Modder Geld mit ihrer Arbeit verdienen und das ist für Valve ein Ansporn geworden diese Grauzone zu einem richtigem Markt umzuformen.

Entweder man bietet eine Mod an oder nicht - wenn jemand für seine Arbeit um Geld bettelt dann ist das rechtlich gesehen eigentlich ein Problem und Publisher könnten locker dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. April 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Hmm... ja, ich verstehe. Stimme dir auch völlig zu, mit einer eigenen IP hätte Valve das Thema wirklich besser auslooten können. Ich schätze ja das Valve nun genau das vorhat. Wir werden die Bezahl-Mods irgendwann wieder sehen. aber dann hoffentlich in einer kontrollierteren Umgebung (Valves Eigen-IP).



Wie heißts so schön "Schlechte Ergebnisse sind auch Ergebnisse"  
Das komplette Feedback wird ausgewertet und somit wurde die erste Erfahrung mit diesem Experiment gemacht. Bei ihrem eigenem Versuch werden sie anders vorgehen müsse und das haben sie jetzt gelernt.

Wenn dieses Experiment nicht mit Skyrim gemacht worden wäre, hätte es schlimmere Auswirkungen gehabt.
Evtl. war es sogar schon fast klug Skyrim als Sündenbock herzuhalten und die Leute schonmal mental darauf vorzubereiten


----------



## TheSinner (28. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ein Donate Button ist und wäre aber nachwievor illegal falls das viele hier immer noch nicht verstehen wollen.
> Illegal nicht per se aber eine ungeheure graue Zone die von den Unternehmen geduldet wird aber eigentlich nicht in Kombination mit Workshop legal ist.



Soso, graue Zone? Interessant - denn es ist alles andere als das zumindest in Hinsicht auf die beteiligten Unternehmen. Denn - und das übersehen viele offenbar - es gab bereits im Vorfeld eine Einigung zwischen Valve und Bethesda. 45% für Bethesda, 30% für Valve und 25% für den Modautoren, so sah das ganz konkret aus - grau ist daran überhaupt nichts. Da war nix "geduldet", das war - ganz logisch auch - komplett ausgehandelt 

Es gibt aber ganz andere wesentlich schwierigere Themen rund um Modverkäufe: was wenn Mitwirkender X nachträglich sich meldet und sagt "Nö, ohne mich, solang ihr meine Files mitnutzt gibts keinen Verkauf"? Was wenn Autoren unfertigen Mist verkaufen und rechtlich nicht zur Wartung verpflichtet sind? Es müssen ja nur 10% der Käufer nicht vom Kauf zurücktreten und schon erhalten sie Gewinn für unfertige oder vielleicht sogar absichtlich schlampig programmierte Mods. 

Man male sich mal aus die Entwickler von SKSE würden sagen "Alles was nur mit uns läuft darf nicht verkauft werden". Das wär so oder so das Ende des ganzen Versuchs geworden.


----------



## Kerusame (28. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Weil Mods kostenlos sind und die Hersteller  aber quasi um Geld für ihre Arbeit betteln - direkt an der Quelle.
> 
> Wenn so ein Donate Link außerhalb vom Download-Ort (in dem Fall z.b.  Steam) gezeigt wird dann ist das weniger problematisch, als dass viele  direkt in der Mod Beschreibung
> so einen Link platzieren. Das ist ein indirekter Hinweis darauf dass man  Geld für seine Arbeit gerne sehen möchte und somit eigentlich nicht  erlaubt -> Weil kostenloser Workshop.
> ...



du redest von einem vertraglichen ausschluss, dieser kann jederzeit von den vertragspartnern gemeinsam abgeändert werden. heißt nichts anderes als: 
steam bzw. entwickler/publisher des originals müssten nur wollen/tolerieren.**
illegal würde bedeuten, dass es gesetzlich ausgeschlossen ist und das ist es nicht.
außerdem gibts es nirgends eine gesetzliche einschränkung die mods zu gratis-produkten verpflichtet, maximal eine nostalgische.*
doch eigentlich werden mods schon längst verkauft, wann immer beispielsweise ein neuer dlc, ein neues addon etc. direkt vom hersteller kommt.

*und solange es spenden sind hat man als spender auch keine ansprüche auf irgendwas, das nicht durch die gratismods auch gewährleistet werden müsste.
mod funktioniert nicht mehr? pech. du hast schließlich nicht für den mod bezahlt, sondern dem kerl der ihn der gratis gegeben hat eine spende getätigt.

**das könnte zb durch eine standarderklärung vom steamworkshop gelöst  werden, sobald man dort einen mod anbietet akzeptiert man die  bedingungen unter denen valve&publisher/entwickler
modding sowie eine monetarisierung erlauben.



Saji schrieb:


> Nicht direkt illegal, wohl eher Grauzone wie Doomkeeper sagte. Ich schätze mal ganz stark, dass das mit der Versteuerung zu tun hat.



steuertechnisch ist es kein problem, da du spenden in der steuererklärung unter gesonderte einnahmen angeben kannst und da gibts im prinzip auch kein limit dafür 
(auch wenn die steuer ab einem bestimmten bereich sicherlich mal bei dir vorbei schaut). solange du die spenden als privatperson einnimmst brauchst bzw. darfst du nicht
mal spendenquittungen dafür ausgeben. anders wäre das als vereinigung die gemeinschaftlich aus einem mod profitiert. diese müsste als verein angemeldet werden und
bekommt dann eigene formulare zwecks der steuer; und muss spendenquittungen auf wunsch des spenders ausstellen. da man diese spenden aber als spender nicht
von der steuer absetzen könnte (denn der verein ist weder karikativ, wissenschaftlich, naturschützend,...) würde es da vermutlich auch keine quittungen geben.


----------



## golani79 (28. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ein Donate Button ist und wäre aber nachwievor illegal falls das viele hier immer noch nicht verstehen wollen.
> Illegal nicht per se aber eine ungeheure graue Zone die von den Unternehmen geduldet wird aber eigentlich nicht in Kombination mit Workshop legal ist.



Was soll an einem Donate-Button bitte illegal sein?
Und wieso soll sowas in Kombination mit dem Workshop ne Grauzone darstellen? Unterscheidet sich ja nicht wirklich zu irgendwelchen Moddingseiten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2015)

Das war eine gute und richtige Entscheidung und ich hoffe die Bezahlmodfunktion kommt nie wieder zurück.
In der Branche ist man eben wie ein Kind. Man testet immer wie weit man gehen kann und wenn dann keine Schimpfe (Gegenwind) kommt, dann geht man immer weiter


----------



## LOX-TT (28. April 2015)

erinnert mich an das Xbox One Disaster damals, da wurde auch schnell zurückgerudert. 

Vielleicht sollten Valve und MS mal um die Wette rudern, rückwärts


----------



## duncan10r (28. April 2015)

Ich denke keiner bezahlt gerne freiwillig Geld für irgendwas. Schon gar nicht für etwas, was es ansonsten schon seit Dekaden umsonst gab. Dennoch sehe ich natürlich ein, dass viele Modder viel Arbeit und Zeit in so ein gutes Projekt investieren und das ein kleiner Bonus deshalb selbstredend mehr als angemessen wäre. 
Die Art und Weise wie Valve das jetzt umgesetzt hat, war es aber eigentlich was mich dabei am meisten irritiert hat. Denn bei einem Verteilerschlüssel von 75/25 kann man ja nicht von Fairness gegenüber den Moddern sprechen. Insofern hat sich dieses "Community tut mal was für die Modder"-Argument zumindest in meinen Augen recht schnell in Luft aufgelöst.  

Valve hat natürlich eine Wahnsinns Reichweite, das ist denen natürlich auch absolut bewusst. Mods sind ja mittlerweile absolut salonfähig, jeder hat mittlerweile  irgendwas installiert. Und es liegt nun einfach nahe, dass Valve, die ja nun mal nicht die Wohlfahrt, sondern eiskalt und nüchtern kalkulierende Kapitalisten sind, sich schlichtweg überlegt hat, wie sie von diesen florierenden Mod-Downloads am besten partizipieren können. Denn das die alle einfach so kostenlos, quasi über Gabe Newells Ladentisch hinweg, verteilt werden, da hat letzterer bestimmt schon lange schlaflose Nächte. 

Wenn man das Kind aber beim Nahmen nennt, lässt sich das bei den Spielern natürlich nicht so gut verkaufen. Wenn man so tut als ob man mit dem Geld die Modszene fördert, kann da per se erst mal keiner was gegen sagen.  Dabei wird doch eher umgedreht ein Schuh draus. Wenn sich Modentwickler kommerzialisieren bringt das nicht nur Geld, sondern auch viele Probleme mit sich. Jeder der schon einmal eine Firma gegründet hat, weiß wovon ich spreche. Finanzamt, Lizenzgebühren für Programme, Lohn für am Projekt beteiligte etc. Dann stellt sich die Frage, wie viele Gamer überhaupt was für Mods ausgeben wollen? Was wäre dann ein fairer Preis? Mit Sicherheit würde das Download-Aufkommen im Vergleich zu jetzt stark zurückgehen. Erfahrungswerte gibt es nicht, ein riskantes Unterfangen, für jeden kleinen Mod-Entwickler.  Und bei diesem Verteilerschlüssel glaube ich kaum, dass da irgendein Entwickler soviel verdient hätte, dass da am Ende wirklich was nennenswertes übergeblieben wäre. 

Gut wäre das nur für Valve gewesen. Keine Arbeit, kein Risiko- Geld verdienen mit Nichtstun, so ähnlich wie Ebay und PayPal.

Einerseits habe ich auch für Valve Verständnis. Die haben da eine Plattform aufgebaut, das hätte ich vor einigen Jahren nie für möglich gehalten. Das macht sich natürlich nicht von selbst. Da wurde einiges an Arbeit und Geld investiert, klar dass sie nun die Früchte auch möglichst vollzählig ernten wollen. Es geht schließlich immer nur um Geld. Nicht nur bei Valve, bei jedem von uns. Am Ende macht jeder das, was für einem selbst das beste ist.

Andererseits muss, oder sollte, man eben auch aufpassen das man nicht zu gierig wird. Ich vermute mal das jeder in der Chefetage bei Valve, bei den derzeitigen Download- und Nutzerzahlen, die ja stetig weiter steigen, mittlerweile mehr als eine Leberwurstschnitte zum Abend essen können. Dann sollte man auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und nicht noch versuchen aus den Kunden, die ja mit ihrem Geld auch einen kleinen Teil zum Erfolg des Unternehmens Valve beigetragen haben, auch noch den letzten Cent aus den Fingern pressen zu wollen.


----------



## restX3 (28. April 2015)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Sollen sie einfach einen Donation Button einführen und dann können die Fans entscheiden, ob sie dem jeweiligem Entwickler etwas Geld zu kommen lassen wollen.



Das gibt es bereits. Dazu braucht man kein Valve für. Das macht die Community unter sich aus.
Diese Geldgeier sollen einfach die Finger von der Szene lassen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2015)

restX3 schrieb:


> Diese Geldgeier sollen einfach die Finger von der Szene lassen.



der punkt ist aber doch, dass da einige aus besagter "szene" offenbar ganz gerne mitgemacht haben.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. April 2015)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Soso, graue Zone? Interessant - denn es ist alles andere als das zumindest in Hinsicht auf die beteiligten Unternehmen. Denn - und das übersehen viele offenbar - es gab bereits im Vorfeld eine Einigung zwischen Valve und Bethesda. 45% für Bethesda, 30% für Valve und 25% für den Modautoren, so sah das ganz konkret aus - grau ist daran überhaupt nichts. Da war nix "geduldet", das war - ganz logisch auch - komplett ausgehandelt
> 
> Es gibt aber ganz andere wesentlich schwierigere Themen rund um Modverkäufe: was wenn Mitwirkender X nachträglich sich meldet und sagt "Nö, ohne mich, solang ihr meine Files mitnutzt gibts keinen Verkauf"? Was wenn Autoren unfertigen Mist verkaufen und rechtlich nicht zur Wartung verpflichtet sind? Es müssen ja nur 10% der Käufer nicht vom Kauf zurücktreten und schon erhalten sie Gewinn für unfertige oder vielleicht sogar absichtlich schlampig programmierte Mods.
> 
> Man male sich mal aus die Entwickler von SKSE würden sagen "Alles was nur mit uns läuft darf nicht verkauft werden". Das wär so oder so das Ende des ganzen Versuchs geworden.



Du solltest besser lesen bevor du antwortest.. Sorry ich antworte nicht auf Beiträge wenn der Ersteller nicht korrekt gelesen hat. Ich habe auführlich alles in den Beiträgen beschrieben.



golani79 schrieb:


> Was soll an einem Donate-Button bitte illegal sein?
> Und wieso soll sowas in Kombination mit dem Workshop ne Grauzone darstellen? Unterscheidet sich ja nicht wirklich zu irgendwelchen Moddingseiten.



Auch für dich nochmal: Ich habe alles in meinen Beiträgen doch ausführlich beschrieben.

Ich möchte echt nicht faul wirken aber mir ist meine Zeit zu schade um Dinge mehrmals zu wiederholen, obwohl man sich bereits die Mühe gegeben hat etwas zu erklären.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der punkt ist aber doch, dass da einige aus besagter "szene" offenbar ganz gerne mitgemacht haben.



Mal diesen gescheiterten Versuch außen vor.
Die Modder betteln um Geld schon seit sehr langer Zeit... also geht es hier schon längst nicht mehr um eine reine Just for Fun Abteilung wo die Leute sich gegenseitig beschenken und keine Gegenleistung dafür erwarten.

Die Donate Links selber haben die Modder eigentlich verraten dass man hier gefälligst Geld sehen möchte wenn man weiterhin kostenloses Content bekommen will.


----------



## Angry-Angel (28. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ein Donate Button ist und wäre aber nachwievor illegal falls das viele hier immer noch nicht verstehen wollen.
> Illegal nicht per se aber eine ungeheure graue Zone die von den Unternehmen geduldet wird aber eigentlich nicht in Kombination mit Workshop legal ist.
> 
> Zum Thema Einstellung:
> ...



Es ist NICHT Illegal...bitte informiere Dich doch über geltendes Recht, bevor Du Gerüchte und Halbwissen in die Welt posaunst.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. April 2015)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Es ist NICHT Illegal...bitte informiere Dich doch über geltendes Recht, bevor Du Gerüchte und Halbwissen in die Welt posaunst.



Der nächste Kandidat der nicht lesen kann... reinste Zeitverschwendung hier im Forum etwas zu beschreiben wenn gefühlt jeder alles überliest und lieber sofort auf Antworten klickt


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Der nächste Kandidat der nicht lesen kann... reinste Zeitverschwendung hier im Forum etwas zu beschreiben wenn gefühlt jeder alles überliest und lieber sofort auf Antworten klickt


Inwiefern ist ein Donate Button eine Grauzone? Erkläre das doch mal bitte genauer für mich. Quellenangaben, Gesetzgebung usw. Ich möchte alles von dir darüber wissen. 


Edit: Nein, das ist keine sarkastische Antwort auf deinen Beitrag, sondern ernst gemeint.


----------



## TheSinner (28. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Der nächste Kandidat der nicht lesen kann... reinste Zeitverschwendung hier im Forum etwas zu beschreiben wenn gefühlt jeder alles überliest und lieber sofort auf Antworten klickt



Vielleicht liegt es daran dass du glaubst dich auszudrücken aber faktisch genau das schreibst worauf dir auch geantwortet wird? Wenn dir, beispielsweise, 10 Leute antworten als hättest du X geschrieben, dann liegt es einzig an deinem Ausdruck wenn er nicht übermittelt was du eigentlich sagen wolltest.

Du sagst wiederholt es sei eine Grauzone bzgl. Donate-Buttons und bringst Publisher mit an Bord als Erklärung dabei ist das vollkommener Unfug in dem konkreten Beispiel. So einfach ist es da halt, es ist Unfug da sich hier alle einig waren (Valve, Bethesda sowie diverse Modautoren). 

Dann schwenkst du plötzlich auf "die wollen schon lange Geld sehen für ihre Arbeit". Ja äh und das hat mit Valve genau was zu tun? Joa, nicht viel. Spenden gibts schon urlange, das was Valve hier jedoch gemacht  hat, hatte halt nur bedingt damit zu tun. Donate-Buttons wären in keinster Weise illegal im Workshop, weisst du auch wieso? Weil er Valve gehört und solange Valve sich mit dem Publisher einigt und sich in geltendem Recht der jeweiligen Länder bewegt (und das taten sie) ist es völlig egal wie dir das gefällt, ob du das für legal hältst oder nicht. Einfach. Total. Egal.

Man darf sehr wohl Spenden simpel möglich machen (das halbe Onlineverlagswesen beruht bald drauf  ) - immer unter der Prämisse sich an geltendes Recht zu halten und mit den Beteiligten Verträge ausgehandelt zu haben. Du wirst ja nicht glauben dass Valve einfach hinging und sagte "Haha! Jetzt aber!" 

Also wenn du immer noch glaubst wir überlesen Dinge, wie wärs denn wenn du sie dann auch mal aufschreibst anstatt daher zu faseln und dann zu lamentieren dass man nicht haargenau die richtigen Buchstaben aus deiner Buchstabensuppe herausgefischt hatte? 

Den Tonfall hast du dir übrigens selbst zuzuschreiben, mir wurscht obs dir passt


----------



## doomkeeper (28. April 2015)

Solange meine Beiträge überflogen werden erkläre ich gar nix mehr  
reinste Zeitverschwendung sorry nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Meisterhobbit (28. April 2015)

Hmm, wem sind denn da die "Argumente" ausgegangen  ?


----------



## doomkeeper (28. April 2015)

Eher "kein bock meine Beiträge nochmal für Leute wiederholen die die Beiträge nicht gründlich lesen" Alles was hier gefragt wird steht bereits in meinen Beiträgen drin.
Nochmal alles durchzukauen ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (28. April 2015)

Tja, wer einmal Unfug verzapft, der darf sich eben nicht wundern, wenn drei Leute daherkommen und "Unfug" schreien. Der Versuch, die Leute dann dazu bewegen, den ganzen Unfug noch ein zweites und drittes mal zu lesen, macht aus eben jenem Unfug leider auch nicht wie aus Zauberhand Rosenblüten.


----------



## Frullo (28. April 2015)

Eigentlich... gibt es bezahlte Mods schon längst - man nennt sie DLC 

Nur wollten Valve und Bethesda wohl das Konzept des DLC zu ihren eigenen Gunsten erweitern:

- Outsourcing: Anstatt einen DLC selbst zu entwickeln, lässt man das andere tun und spart sich die Fixkosten (z.B. Löhne, Büroräumlichkeiten, etc)
- Risikominderung: Das tragen ja dann die Modder selbst.
- Haftungsausschluss: Da ja dann ebenfalls die Modder haften.

Eigentlich clever  Nur hat sich das im Netz vereinte Borg-Kollektiv nicht an der Nase herumführen lassen - und das ist gut so 

Ich finde, das Grundprinzip das Mods entgeltlos verfügbar sein sollen ziemlich wichtig. Das fördert Kooperation (weil in diesem Fall alle davon profitieren), während dieselbe Kooperation schwieriger (bis unmöglich) wird, sobald Geld im Spiel ist.
Ich kann mir daher auch nicht vorstellen, dass es je ein Spiel geben wird, bei dem sowohl frei erhältliche als auch Bezahl-Mods vorhanden sein werden. Die zwei Konzepte... beissen sich einfach.

Der Donate-Button ist nach wie vor die beste Lösung. Meine Meinung.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. April 2015)

Sage ich ja macht keinen Sinn wenn Leute wie du immer noch nicht geschnallt haben dass sie die Beiträge richtig lesen müssen bevor
sie eine Meinung abgeben sollen. Nicht mein Problem wenn die Beiträge überflogen werden und wichtige Sätze / Wörter übersehen werden.

Ich diskutiere gerne weiter wenn hier endlich mal besser aufgepasst wird. Wer sich nicht die Mühe macht und nicht richtig liest, bekommt von mir keinen gescheiten Beitrag als Antwort  
Aber für dich wiederhole ich mich noch ein letztes mal. Eure "Fragen" werden mit meinen Beiträgen beantwortet. Von Unfug kann hier nicht die Rede sein wenn es zu viel verlangt ist auch mal die Wörter zu lesen und nicht nur die Sätze als ganzes zu verschlingen.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## polobams (28. April 2015)

eine optionale spendenfunktion wäre fair


----------



## TheSinner (28. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> (...hab ich nicht wirklich gelesen, nur überflogen, so wie immer natürlich...)



Mir kanns wurscht sein ob du dich um inhaltliche Antworten bemühst, ich hab meine gegeben und mir anhand dessen was du geschrieben hast eine Meinung gebildet wie das zu verstehen ist. Wenn du nichtmal das bisschen Größe hast zuzugeben dass du dich mehr als missverständlich (zumindest laut deiner Aussage, meiner Ansicht nach war ja nix misszuverstehen sondern eben einfach Unfug) ausdrückst dann.. tjo, viel Spaß. Ich erspar mit da großes Gedönse, du musst selbst wissen wie erwachsen du dich präsentieren magst in einer Diskussion oder nicht .


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. April 2015)

@doomkeeper 
Sorry, aber wirklich schlüssige Argumente dafür, dass ein Donate Button illegal/eine rechtliche Grauzone ist, kann ich nicht finden.  Ich hab deine Beiträge gelesen und nicht nur überflogen. 

Meiner Meinung nach - um mal bei Bethesda und Skyrim zu bleiben - ist es weder illegal, noch eine Grauzone. Zwar ist es nicht explizit erlaubt (Nach dem Motto: "Tut es. Wir erlauben es euch"), ich sehe auch keine Grauzone. Bethesda hat hier quasi, was Modding angeht, gar nichts geregelt. Theoretisch könnte man sämtliche Quests und NPCs entfernen und durch etwas ganz neues ersetzen. Quasi sein eigenes Spiel auf Basis einer schon bestehenden Lore. Auch was Spenden an Modder angeht, wurde hier meines Wissens nach nichts geregelt, was zum Nachteil der Modder wäre. Was Skyrim oder TES allgemein angeht, haben Modder beinahe völlig freie Bahn. 

Grundsätzlich gilt hier meiner Meinung nach: Was geduldet wird, ist auch erlaubt. Und bisher war es auch ohne weiteres möglich, dass man spenden kann, wenn man möchte. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum das jetzt anders sein/werden sollte. Zumal das ja nun, Link für eine Spendenseite in der Beschreibung hin oder her, generell kein Geheimnis ist, dass manche Leute für Mods spenden. Auch für den Entwickler nicht. 


Aber wenn du mir Quellen, Gesetzgebungen usw. bringst und anfängst, schlüssige Argumente zu bringen, dann bin ich gewillt, darüber nachzudenken, dir zu glauben.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (28. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aber für dich wiederhole ich mich noch ein letztes mal. Eure "Fragen" werden mit meinen Beiträgen beantwortet. Von Unfug kann hier nicht die Rede sein wenn es zu viel verlangt ist auch mal die Wörter zu lesen und nicht nur die Sätze als ganzes zu verschlingen.
> In diesem Sinne


Also zunächst mal hab ich dir keine "Frage" gestellt... wenn ich eine Frage habe, stelle ich sie jemandem, den ich für imstande halte, mir auch eine gescheite Antwort zu geben. Und ernsthaft, selbst deine Erklärung, warum dein Unfug kein Unfug sein sollte, ist blanker Unfug  ?! "Wörter zu lesen und nicht nur die Sätze als ganzes zu verschlingen"??? Also so liest du einen Text? Gut.Dann.Gibts.Ab.Sofort.Punkte.Nach.Jedem.Wort.Damit.Auch.Bloß.Keine.Missverständnisse.Auftreten.
Wenn.Du.Argumente.Entkräften.Willst.Probier.Mal.Gegenargumente.Statt.Unfug.
Aber.Für.Dich.Wiederhole.Ich.Mich.Noch.Ein.Letztes.Mal:UNFUG!


----------



## Frullo (28. April 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Also zunächst mal hab ich dir keine "Frage" gestellt... wenn ich eine Frage habe, stelle ich sie jemandem, den ich für imstande halte, mir auch eine gescheite Antwort zu geben. Und ernsthaft, selbst deine Erklärung, warum dein Unfug kein Unfug sein sollte, ist blanker Unfug  ?! "Wörter zu lesen und nicht nur die Sätze als ganzes zu verschlingen"??? Also so liest du einen Text? Gut.Dann.Gibts.Ab.Sofort.Punkte.Nach.Jedem.Wort.Damit.Auch.Bloß.Keine.Missverständnisse.Auftreten.
> Wenn.Du.Argumente.Entkräften.Willst.Probier.Mal.Gegenargumente.Statt.Unfug.
> Aber.Für.Dich.Wiederhole.Ich.Mich.Noch.Ein.Letztes.Mal:UNFUG!




+1 Internet für Dich, Meisterhobbit!!!    Habe schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht beim Lesen eines Postings, Danke!!


----------



## doomkeeper (28. April 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> @doomkeeper
> Sorry, aber wirklich schlüssige Argumente dafür, dass ein Donate Button illegal/eine rechtliche Grauzone ist, kann ich nicht finden.  Ich hab deine Beiträge gelesen und nicht nur überflogen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach - um mal bei Bethesda und Skyrim zu bleiben - ist es weder illegal, noch eine Grauzone. Zwar ist es nicht explizit erlaubt (Nach dem Motto: "Tut es. Wir erlauben es euch"), ich sehe auch keine Grauzone. Bethesda hat hier quasi, was Modding angeht, gar nichts geregelt. Theoretisch könnte man sämtliche Quests und NPCs entfernen und durch etwas ganz neues ersetzen. Quasi sein eigenes Spiel auf Basis einer schon bestehenden Lore. Auch was Spenden an Modder angeht, wurde hier meines Wissens nach nichts geregelt, was zum Nachteil der Modder wäre. Was Skyrim oder TES allgemein angeht, haben Modder beinahe völlig freie Bahn.
> ...





doomkeeper schrieb:


> Weil Mods kostenlos sind und die Hersteller aber quasi um Geld für ihre Arbeit betteln - direkt an der Quelle.
> 
> Wenn so ein Donate Link außerhalb vom Download-Ort (in dem Fall z.b. Steam) gezeigt wird dann ist das weniger problematisch, als dass viele direkt in der Mod Beschreibung
> so einen Link platzieren. Das ist ein indirekter Hinweis darauf dass man Geld für seine Arbeit gerne sehen möchte und somit eigentlich nicht erlaubt -> Weil kostenloser Workshop.
> ...



Im Zusammenhang mit dem Workshop wollen die Modder eine Belohnung für ihre Arbeit bekommen die sie aber kostenlos anbieten - Das ist der Knackpunkt an dieser Geschichte.
Per se mag das vielleicht nichts großartiges sein, aber auf einer Platform wie Steam ist es nunmal eine rechtliche Grauzone die seit langer Zeit ausgenutzt wird.

Denn wenn dieser Link nicht auf der Mod-Workshop Seite vorhanden wäre, hätte womöglich kein einziger Modder jemals Geld für seine Arbeit gesehen.

Wenn man seine Arbeit kostenlos im Workshop reinstellt, die auf Basis eines komerziellen Produkts erstellt wurde und dennoch um Geld darum bettelt, befindet man sich hier schlichtweg in einer grauen Zone die (noch) nicht ins Visier genommen wird. Workshop ist dafür gedacht dass kostenloses Content für Spieler angeboten werden und nicht um Entgelt zu bitten.

Man bezahlt hier jemanden für seine Arbeit, obwohl er 0 Verpflichtungen gegenüber der gelieferten Ware besitzt. Sowas ist eigentlich nicht erlaubt weil offiziell kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.

Würde man einfach so einem Modder spenden nur weil er ein Modder ist? Nein würde man nicht
Spendet man einem Modder weil er XYZ Mod entwickelt hat und die Kritik positiv ausfällt? Dann schon eher.

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist. Einfach nur so jemanden donaten würde niemand. Im Workshop ist diese Spende aber indirekt als ein Verkaufspreis anzusehen und deshalb auch die graue rechtliche Zone.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (28. April 2015)

Alles klar, wenn ich das nächste Mal auf der Straße nem Penner über den Weg laufe, werde ich ganz sicher keine 20 Cent in seinen Becher werfen... denn solange ich mit dem guten Mann keinen Vertrag gemacht habe, befinde ich mich in der unsagbar gefährlichen Grauzone...


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. April 2015)

Na bitte, geht doch. Eine vernünftige Antwort.  Warum sich erst quer stellen? 

Nur einen Knackpunkt dabei gibt es trotzdem noch: Selbstverständlich kann Bethesda sagen: "Nö, ihr dürft keine Spenden für die Mods einsammeln, weil die auf Basis unseres Contents entstehen." Das darf der Entwickler und ist auch sein gutes Recht. Er darf auch sagen: "Wenn ihr Spenden einsammelt, wollen wir aber einen Teil davon haben. Ist ja unser Content, den wir euch gestellt haben." Da würde ich gar keine Beschwerde einlegen. Aber der Entwickler verbietet es nicht. Er duldet es. Es ist, weil kein explizites Verbot vorhanden ist, legal. Und es wird auch solange legal bleiben, bis Bethesda was anderes sagt. Es wäre merklich dumm von Bethesda, der Moddingszene einen solchen Riegel vorzuschieben. Aber solange das nicht gemacht wird, ist und bleibt ein Aufruf zur Spende legal. Es existiert kein Verbot, weder von Valve, noch von Bethesda oder anderen. Dass sich sowas ändern kann, ist logisch. Aber die Tatsache, dass Bethesda die Möglichkeit hat, dem ein Riegel vor zuschieben, macht aus dem ganzen noch lange keine Grauzone. Und Aufrufe zur Spende machen ein Produkt auch nicht kommerziell. Kostenlos bleibt es ja. Es wird nicht gekauft, sondern gespendet. 

An der Stelle stellt sich mir übrigens auch die Frage nach dem Urheberrecht. Wird es zwischen Modder und Entwickler geteilt? SureAI bastelt ja an Enderal und hat schon Nehrim und zuvor schon eine Total Conversion entwickelt. Dialoge, Lore, Story, zum großen Teil auch Models usw. stammen einzig aus der Feder besagten Teams. Ganz klar liegt hier das Urheberrecht bei SureAI. Lediglich einige Texturen und Models vom Entwickler wurden verwendet. Ganz zu schweigen von kleineren Mods anderer, die dafür genutzt werden. Das Urheberrecht ist hier quasi in drei oder mehr Teile geteilt: Mod-Team, Entwickler und Dritte. Meiner Meinung nach ist hier überhaupt nichts geregelt. Dass Modder nicht ohne explizite Erlaubnis Mods tatsächlich zum Verkauf anbieten, weil Content des Entwicklers vorhanden ist (Texturen, Models, Source Code), ist logisch. Aber Spenden haben nichts mit den regelmäßigen Umsätzen eines professionellen, angemeldeten Unternehmens zu tun. Nur weil ich für eine Mod spende, wird sie noch lange nicht kommerziell und schon gar nicht wird sie verkauft. Völlig unabhängig davon, ob ein Modder um Geld bittet oder nicht. Wie soll man das lösen? 

1. Bethesda spricht ein Verbot von Spenden aus. Dadurch wären Projekte wie Enderal aber wohl kaum mehr möglich. 
2. Bethesda erlaubt Spenden explizit oder erlaubt Moddern, ihre Mods kommerziell zu entwickeln, will aber einen gewissen Prozentsatz der Einnahmen haben.
3. Bethesda lässt den Moddern freie Bahn, sagt nichts dazu und es bleibt alles wie gehabt, legal.
4. Wie Punkt 2, aber Bethesda kontrolliert selbst, welche Mod zum Verkauf angeboten werden kann und welche nicht. Was aber aufgrund der schieren Menge an Mods unmöglich ist. 

Gerade an The Elder Scrolls sieht man meiner Meinung nach sehr gut, dass die Frage nach dem tatsächlichen Urheberrecht einer Mod noch geklärt werden muss. Alles außer Punkt 3 würde für mich zu einem Worst Case-Szenario in der Szene führen. Der einzige Vorteil wäre: Die Spreu wird vom Weizen getrennt. Im Fall von Punkt 1 gäbe es Projekte wie Nehrim oder Enderal oder Falskaar gar nicht. Und selbst wenn nicht, dann würde man allein für Mods ein vielfaches an Geld ausgeben, als man es für das Hauptspiel getan hat. Und das kann einfach nicht im Sinne der Szene, des Entwicklers und der User sein. Daher sehe ich die freiwillige Spende als den optimalsten Weg an, wenn man ein Mod-Team unterstützen möchte. Das ist im Sinne aller. 

Der Entwickler behält einen guten Ruf und durch die vielen Mods wird das Spiel erst interessanter. Arbeit richtig gemacht. Skyrim hat sich ja nun nicht gerade schlecht verkauft. 
Der Modder bekommt den Lohn für seine Arbeit. 
Der User kann die Mod vorher testen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## SGDrDeath (29. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Man bezahlt hier jemanden für seine Arbeit, obwohl er 0 Verpflichtungen gegenüber der gelieferten Ware besitzt. Sowas ist eigentlich nicht erlaubt weil offiziell kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.


Natürlich geht das, zumindest nach deutschem Recht ist zwischen Privatpersonen quasi alles möglich was nicht durch ein anderes Gesetz verboten ist. Also auch jemandem 5 Euro zu geben dafür das er einem einen Apfel gibt ohne das er dies musste. Ansonsten hätten diverse Straßenmusiker ein riesiges Problem (und die Städte die extra Ausnahmegenehmigungen an sie vergeben wohl auch). Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, also wenn du ein entsprechendes Gesetz findest dass das verbietet immer her damit.

Das einzige was hier zum Problem werden könnte ist das Urheberrecht, aber das ist völlig unabhängig davon ob bezahlt wird oder nicht. Und genau das scheint ja kein Problem zu sein wie man an dem gescheiterten Versuch sieht.


----------



## Metko1 (29. April 2015)

Am ende der sache ist es auch noch so (bezug auf den Donate button), was die Anwälte aus diesen gesetzen und deren AGBs aus der nase zieht, es wird in meinen augen also immer eine Grauzone sein, egal wer der entwickler/publisher ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. April 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Na bitte, geht doch. Eine vernünftige Antwort.  Warum sich erst quer stellen?


Ich habe mich nicht quer gestellt. Hatte nur keinen Bock zu schreiben. Wenn ich sehe dass sich jemand die Mühe gibt dann poste ich gerne wieder 


> Nur einen Knackpunkt dabei gibt es trotzdem noch: Selbstverständlich kann Bethesda sagen: "Nö, ihr dürft keine Spenden für die Mods einsammeln, weil die auf Basis unseres Contents entstehen." Das darf der Entwickler und ist auch sein gutes Recht. Er darf auch sagen: "Wenn ihr Spenden einsammelt, wollen wir aber einen Teil davon haben. Ist ja unser Content, den wir euch gestellt haben." Da würde ich gar keine Beschwerde einlegen.


Sorry aber hier reimst du dir zu viel zusammen. Seit wann darf ein Publisher nach einem Anteil fragen wenn es sich um eine Spende geht? Das ergibt 0 Sinn.
Komisch dass du hier keine Beschwerde einlegen würdest weil dieser "Deal" doch eine "Spende" komplett ins lächerliche führt...


> Aber der Entwickler verbietet es nicht. Er duldet es. Es ist, weil kein explizites Verbot vorhanden ist, legal. Und es wird auch solange legal bleiben, bis Bethesda was anderes sagt.


Und ich habe genau so ziemlich das gleiche geschrieben... oder nicht? 


> Es wäre merklich dumm von Bethesda, der Moddingszene einen solchen Riegel vorzuschieben. Aber solange das nicht gemacht wird, ist und bleibt ein Aufruf zur Spende legal. Es existiert kein Verbot, weder von Valve, noch von Bethesda oder anderen. Dass sich sowas ändern kann, ist logisch. Aber die Tatsache, dass Bethesda die Möglichkeit hat, dem ein Riegel vor zuschieben, macht aus dem ganzen noch lange keine Grauzone.


Ich weiß dir wird meine Antwort nicht gefallen, aber das was du hier beschreibst ist eine Grauzone  lol


> Und Aufrufe zur Spende machen ein Produkt auch nicht kommerziell. Kostenlos bleibt es ja. Es wird nicht gekauft, sondern gespendet.


Ja aber in welchem Zusammenhang? Es wird wegen der Mod gespendet und nicht wegen dem Modder. Wenn man für die Mod spendet dann gleicht das fast einem komerziellem Vertrieb.


> An der Stelle stellt sich mir übrigens auch die Frage nach dem Urheberrecht. Wird es zwischen Modder und Entwickler geteilt? SureAI bastelt ja an Enderal und hat schon Nehrim und zuvor schon eine Total Conversion entwickelt. Dialoge, Lore, Story, zum großen Teil auch Models usw. stammen einzig aus der Feder besagten Teams. Ganz klar liegt hier das Urheberrecht bei SureAI. Lediglich einige Texturen und Models vom Entwickler wurden verwendet. Ganz zu schweigen von kleineren Mods anderer, die dafür genutzt werden. Das Urheberrecht ist hier quasi in drei oder mehr Teile geteilt: Mod-Team, Entwickler und Dritte. Meiner Meinung nach ist hier überhaupt nichts geregelt. Dass Modder nicht ohne explizite Erlaubnis Mods tatsächlich zum Verkauf anbieten, weil Content des Entwicklers vorhanden ist (Texturen, Models, Source Code), ist logisch. Aber Spenden haben nichts mit den regelmäßigen Umsätzen eines professionellen, angemeldeten Unternehmens zu tun. Nur weil ich für eine Mod spende, wird sie noch lange nicht kommerziell und schon gar nicht wird sie verkauft. Völlig unabhängig davon, ob ein Modder um Geld bittet oder nicht. Wie soll man das lösen?



Selbstverständlich kann ich dir hierfür keine Lösung bieten weil es ein völlig neuer Markt ist der erstmal auf die Beine gestellt werden muss.
Bei Skyrim hat man gesehen dass unglaublich viele Fragen auftauchen können und deswegen muss ein anderes Beispiel bzw. Konzept her.

Dieses Konzept könnte sich z.b. mit der Source 2 Engine verwirklichen, weil Valve extrem starken Fokus auf User-Content legen möchte. Bei Skyrim hats nicht funktioniert weil vor allem die Community recht klassisch ist.
Bei solchen Experimenten braucht man ein Frischfleisch und vor allem eine Community die sich quasi @ Day 0 sich mit diesem Thema befasst.
Ich gebe dir absolut recht dass dieser neue Markt auch seine neuen Probleme mitsich bringt und das Thema Urheberrecht geht somit in die nächste Runde.

Problem ist halt nur dass wenn auf einmal Geld im Spiel ist dann wirds leider kompliziert und das lässt sich nicht verhindern. Ich habe aber auch niemals behauptet dass dieses Experiment keine Macken und Fehler hat. 


> 1. Bethesda spricht ein Verbot von Spenden aus. Dadurch wären Projekte wie Enderal aber wohl kaum mehr möglich.


Wieso das denn? Große Mods waren immer möglich egal ob mit Spenden oder nicht. Man sollte hier die Spenden nicht so darstellen als ob ohne sie nix mehr möglich wäre.


> 2. Bethesda erlaubt Spenden explizit oder erlaubt Moddern, ihre Mods kommerziell zu entwickeln, will aber einen gewissen Prozentsatz der Einnahmen haben.


Selbst wenn Bethesda (die Entwickler) es erlauben würden, so hat Bethesda immer noch eine Rechtsabteilung die auf die Meinung der Entwickler nicht viel geben muss.
Dass der Urheber ebenfalls eine Gewinnbeteiligung haben möchte ist eigentlich logisch. Ohne das Hauptwerk = keine Mods möglich.


> 3. Bethesda lässt den Moddern freie Bahn, sagt nichts dazu und es bleibt alles wie gehabt, legal.


legal aber auch nur weil (noch) nix dagegen unternommen wird. Fakt ist einfach dass Modder quasi dafür bezahlt werden weil sie Mods haben. Das ist eindeutig ein komerzieller Gedanke trotz Spende.


> Gerade an The Elder Scrolls sieht man meiner Meinung nach sehr gut, dass die Frage nach dem tatsächlichen Urheberrecht einer Mod noch geklärt werden muss. Alles außer Punkt 3 würde für mich zu einem Worst Case-Szenario in der Szene führen. Der einzige Vorteil wäre: Die Spreu wird vom Weizen getrennt.


Ich muss dich enttäuschen aber die Urheberrechte werden *immer* beim Hauptentwickler/Publisher liegen. Bei einer Software "mieten" wir lediglich die Nutzungsrechte... nicht vergessen 
Außer Unternehmen entwickeln neue Programme die diese Umstände ein wenig auflockern aber das ist automatisch mit Kosten verbunden.

Wenn es um komerzielle Produkte geht wirds immer Probleme geben.


> Im Fall von Punkt 1 gäbe es Projekte wie Nehrim oder Enderal oder Falskaar gar nicht. Und selbst wenn nicht, dann würde man allein für Mods ein vielfaches an Geld ausgeben, als man es für das Hauptspiel getan hat. Und das kann einfach nicht im Sinne der Szene, des Entwicklers und der User sein. Daher sehe ich die freiwillige Spende als den optimalsten Weg an, wenn man ein Mod-Team unterstützen möchte. Das ist im Sinne aller.


Bei solchen Behauptungen erwarte ich aber sofort Beweise  
Ich hab in den letzten Jahren kein einziges mal irgendwo gelesen dass die Modder ohne Spenden komplett aufgeschmissen sind. Und wenn jemand ohne Geld anderer Leute nicht modden kann, dann hat das in meinen Augen nix mehr mit Mods zu tun. Das ist, wie schon oben erwähnt, eine Grauzone die komerziell ausgenutzt wird. Du bestätigst den kommerziellen Hintergedanken heutiger Modder.


> Der Entwickler behält einen guten Ruf und durch die vielen Mods wird das Spiel erst interessanter. Arbeit richtig gemacht. Skyrim hat sich ja nun nicht gerade schlecht verkauft.
> Der Modder bekommt den Lohn für seine Arbeit.
> Der User kann die Mod vorher testen und dann entscheiden.



Bei Moddern von Lohn zu sprechen finde ich falsch... aber ich weiß was du meinst.
Wir müssen aber realistisch bleiben und zugestehen dass der Mod-Markt der wohl fast letzte Markt ist der bis heute fast unverändert ist. Wenn man jeden anderen "Trend" so anschaut dann haben sich unsere Mods so gut wie gar nicht verändert.
Dass diese Sektion jetzt langsam auch eine kleine Umstrukturierung bekommt ist logisch.


----------



## Kerusame (30. April 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> .....



Ehrlich mal, vergiss das mit der rechtlichen Grauzone. Das wäre es nur wenn es gesetzliche Einschränkungen dazu geben würde und die gibts nicht. Beispielsweise ist bekifft sein eine rechtliche Grauzone. Du darfst, solange du kein Fahrzeug/schwere Maschine führst, THC im Blut haben. Darfst aber weder Gras bessessen, gehandelt oder konsumiert haben. Wenn jetzt aber ein unbekannter einen Joint in einen Baum hängt, du darunter stehst und den Qualm einatmest, bist du legal bekifft. Das ist eine rechtliche Grauzone.

Im Falle von Mods sind da keine Grauzonen sondern maximal vertragliche Regelungen, auch das Urheberrecht betreffend. Und solange Entwickler/Publisher Modding erlauben und die Monetarisierung nicht explizit ausschließen wäre sogar ein normaler Verkauf von Mods ohne Kontakt zum Urheber möglich. Alles eine Frage des Willens/der vertraglichen Regelung.

Und, natürlich kann man auf deiner Argumentation behaaren, dass Spenden nur ein Verkaufspreis mit Augenwischerei sind. Gesetzlich ist man dadurch aber komplett abgesichert und nichts spricht gegen Spenden an den Modder.
Jede Privatperson darf Spenden entgegen nehmen, da bilden Anbieter von Mods keine Ausnahme. Auch der Aufruf zur Spende ist nicht ungesetzlich, sonst hätten Einrichtungen wie das Rote Kreuz, Ärzte ohne Grenzen, WWF, Peta und viele andere große Probleme.

Auch unterstellst du Moddern einen komerziellen Hintergedanken, den man genausogut als Kostendeckend bezeichnen kann. Immerhin entstehen für die Gratisarbeit die ein Modder anbietet auch Kosten, seinen es nun benötigte Tools zum modden, Stromkosten oder auch nur eine Entschädigung für den entstandenen zeitlichen Aufwand.

Doch auch dabei unterscheidet man klar zwischen "muss zahlen" - zwangsläufig komerziell, und "kann spenden" - nicht komerziell. Selbst wenn der Modder im Workshop ein Foto von sich auf Knien flehend reinstellt und in GROßBUCHSTABEN um eine Spende fleht, zwingt dich keiner zu Spenden. Von daher ist es eben nicht komerziell, das ist gesetzlich geregelt egal wie unrecht dir das vorkommen mag.

Nochmal, eine rechtliche Grauzone ist es nur, wenn es gegen irgendwelche Gesetze verstößt, bzw. nicht direkt dagegen verstößt aber bei der Erstellung oder Nutzung dagegen verstoßen wurde/würde. Es kann im Fall von Steam-Workshop und den jeweiligen Publishern/Entwicklern maximal eine vertragliche Regelung dazu geben. Wenn man gegen diesen Vertrag verstößt obwohl man ihn akzeptiert hat macht man sich logischerweise Strafbar, sonst aber ist das alles rechtlich unbedenklich. Nur weil eine Firma ein Urheberrecht auf ein bestimmtes Produkt besitzt, muss sie es noch lange nicht einfordern oder einklagen, bzw. umsetzen. Sonst wären Freeware-Programme rechtlich fragwürdig, Opensource-projekte unmöglich und sogar die in den USA gängige "fair-use"-Klausel fragwürdig. Streamer und Let'sPlayer würden sich genauso strafbar machen, immerhin nutzen auch sie urheberrechtlich Geschütztes Material für ihre Videos.

Und, in meinen Augen hat die Moddingszene eine Wahnsinnige Entwicklung durchgemacht. Ist natürlich immer eine Frage auf welche Zeit man das ganze betrachtet. Doch noch vor ein paar Jahren waren Mods zwar interessant für absolute Core-Gamer, war aber für die Masse an Gamern etwas verstecktes, eher uninteressantes. Ein Produkt welches in Hinterzimmern von einsamen Nachteulen entwickelt wurde, um die von Ihnen ersehnte Veränderung zu ermöglichen. Niemals wäre man vor Counter Strike auf die Idee gekommen, Mods zu ganzen Spielen umzuwandeln. Eine Meldung über einen Vater der ein Gameboyspiel so modded, dass seine Tochter mit der Prinzessin Mario retten kann wäre nie in den Nachrichten erschienen. Keine Firma wäre auf Modder zugegangen und hätte sie soweit unterstützt, dass man aus dem Mod ein Standalone machen hätte können wie bei DayZ. Bevor Counter Strike 1999 als Mod erschien gab es kein Spiel, welches man sich "wegen der Mods" zulegte, oder fällt dir dazu eines ein?
Ganz zu schweigen von der Moddingszene selbst die sich von kleinen eher verschlossenen Grüppchen zu großen Projekten mit teilweise entwicklerstudioartigen Besetzungen mutiert hat. Von "Wir ziehen unser Ding durch und wenns euch gefällt schaut rein" hin zu "Bisher haben wir das gemacht, aber wenn es euch nicht gefällt, sagt uns was euch besser gefallen würde".
Früher lagen Moddingprojekte oft monatelang auf Eis, weil sich die Modder um ihr wirkliches Leben kümmern, arbeiten und Zeit mit der Familie verbringen mussten. Heute sind viele Freelancer und Gleitzeit-Arbeiter unter den Moddern die neben Ihrer Arbeit an diesen Projekten mitbasteln und dank fortschreitender Vernetzung über Facebook, Twitter, Reddit und co. schnell und direkt erreichbar sind.


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2015)

Die Modder sollten bedenken, daß es ein riesengroßer (auch steuerrechtlicher) Unterschied ist, ob sie unregelmäßig über den Donate-Button Geld erhalten, was aufgrund des geringen Umfangs steuerfrei ist oder ob sie regelmäßige Einnahmen generieren mit denen sie sich dann voll den jeweiligen Steuergesetzen unterwerfen GuV, BWA, Umsatzsteuervorauszahlungen, Einkommensteuer u.s.w.

Dazu könnte aber Rabi sicher detaillierteres sagen.


----------



## Kerusame (30. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Modder sollten bedenken, daß es ein riesengroßer (auch steuerrechtlicher) Unterschied ist, ob sie unregelmäßig über den Donate-Button Geld erhalten, was aufgrund des geringen Umfangs steuerfrei ist oder ob sie regelmäßige Einnahmen generieren mit denen sie sich dann voll den jeweiligen Steuergesetzen unterwerfen GuV, BWA, Umsatzsteuervorauszahlungen, Einkommensteuer u.s.w.
> 
> Dazu könnte aber Rabi sicher detaillierteres sagen.



Wie alle Spenden sind auch diese bei der Steuererklärung unter sonstige Einnahmen aufzuführen und es wird einem der jeweilige Betrag abgezogen bzw. man bekommt eine Zahlungsaufforderung. Anders sieht das nur aus wenn man sich als Kollektiv dran macht einen Mod zu kreieren. Dann müsste man sich (in DE, die Gesetze gibts nicht überall in der Form wie es sie hier gibt) als Verein registrieren lassen und bekommt dann eigene Formulare zwecks der Steuererklärung und Spendenauflistung etc.
Spenden sind übrigens nie völlig Steuerfrei, auch bei Geringstbeträgen nicht. Es sei denn man ist ein karikativer, naturschützender, wissenschaftlicher oder sonstiger Verein der lt. Paragraph..... blablabla... berechtigt ist Spenden einzunehmen ohne Steuern abzuführen. Dabei spielt die regelmäßigkeit der Spenden genausowenig eine Rolle wie die Höhe der Spenden.


----------



## MichaelG (30. April 2015)

Es ist aber immer noch ein großer ein Unterschied ob man für vielleicht 2, 3 oder 5k EUR Spenden/Jahr (Banalitäten) einen steuerlichen Obolus via Steuererklärung abdrückt oder wegen regelmäßiger Einnahmen (aufgrund wesentlich größerer Reichweiten via Steam) mit einem mal als gewerblich handelnder Geschäftsmann eingestuft wird mit allen damit verbundenen Konsequenzen (sprich Gewerbesteuer, BWA, Mehrwertsteuerabführung etc. pp). Ich erinnere nur mal an das Theater mit den Einnahmen bei Ebay-Verkäufen...

Und selbst wenn ein Mod nur 1, 2 oder 5 EUR kostet. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. Mit Ideen wie den 1 EUR Läden oder Ketten wie der "Fundgrube" sind einige schon reich geworden. DIe Masse machts dann.


----------



## Kerusame (30. April 2015)

Wie gesagt spielt weder die Häufigkeit noch die Höhe der Spenden eine Rolle. Sie sind vom Geber wie vom Nehmer als Spenden deklariert, müssen aber, da der Nehmer nicht in die Steuerfreiheit fällt, steuerlich abgeschrieben werden. Es ist vor dem Gesetz ein klarer Unterschied ob man diverse Artikel für bestimmte Preise anbietet - darunter fallen deine Ebay-Verkäufer - oder ob man Gratisprodukte anbietet, Menschen einem aber freiwillig Spenden entrichten. Du kannst bei Spenden nämlich nicht auf Verkauf- oder Downloadzahlen rückschließen. Du kannst als Privatperson oft nichtmal, und musst es Gott sei Dank auch nicht, angeben wer dir wie viel gespendet hat. Privatpersonen sind nämlich nicht zur Herausgabe von Spendenquittungen berechtigt. Die Steuer interessiert nur wie viel du durch deine Spenden eingenommen hast und berechnet dir eben dafür den entsprechenden Anteil den du an den Staat abdrücken darfst. ES GIBT KEINE OBERGRENZE AB DER SPENDEN ZU NORMALEM HANDEL WERDEN! Keine Spendengrenze, ab der man zu einem erwerbstätigen Unternehmen wird. Es ist völlig unerheblich ob du durch Spenden Millionär wirst oder arm bleibst, lediglich der Anteil den der Staat mitkassieren will wird größer. Es gibt in dem Spendensystem auch keine Verkäufer und Käufer, keinen Käuferschutz,.... Es bleiben einfach Gratisprodukte, Spenden sind völlig freiwillig.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Mai 2015)

Bei Steam wäre es aber eben keine Spende mehr sondern ein Verkauf zum Preis x von dem der Modder einen festgelegten Prozentsatz (in dem Falle 25 erhält/erhalten hätte. Ein Donate ist freiwillig und wäre die andere Kategorie. Aber nicht das Steammodell. Sonst könnte ja jeder Publisher seine Einnahmen via Steam als Spende deklarieren.


----------



## Kerusame (1. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Steam wäre es aber eben keine Spende mehr sondern ein Verkauf zum Preis x von dem der Modder einen festgelegten Prozentsatz (in dem Falle 25 erhält/erhalten hätte. Ein Donate ist freiwillig und wäre die andere Kategorie. Aber nicht das Steammodell. Sonst könnte ja jeder Publisher seine Einnahmen via Steam als Spende deklarieren.



Es geht doch schon lange darum, dass steam besser einen donate-button neben die mods stellen soll. Dass steams versuch ein monetarisierungssystem aufzubauen modder zu erwerbstätigen gemacht hätte ist klar, in dem fall wäre alles lt. gewerberecht zu versteuern. wir, und besonders ich, reden aber von spenden und warum doomkeeper meint donate-buttons wären eine rechtliche grauzone...


----------



## MichaelG (4. Mai 2015)

Dann ist ja alles klar. Bei Donate ist es ja wurst.


----------

